# Clare Fur Sale Results???



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Just a few days away now. Anyone willing to guess what the overall **** and rat averages will turn out to be?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd rather hear YOUR predictions!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Problem with that is, regardless of what I say, someone will get upset. I'm looking for one of the know it alls on here to step forward, and venture a guess. Someones got to have the gonads to make a prediction. Lets see some action here.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Someones got to have the gonads to make a prediction.


 
I predict we will all know on the day of the sale! :lol:


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

By no means a expert or know it all
In this day and age when women are gaining more power and political clout and men are increasingly hen pecked I still have my gonads.So here is my guess/prediction.

I predict prices will parallel prices of two years ago
My best guess


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

hillbillie said:


> By no means a expert or know it all
> In this day and age when women are gaining more power and political clout and men are increasingly hen pecked I still have my gonads.So here is my guess/prediction.
> 
> I predict prices will parallel prices of two years ago
> My best guess


 Thanks hillbillie, first one to take a stand. Now, you're gonna have to remind me what the price was 2 years ago.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Fur-minator said:


> I predict we will all know on the day of the sale! :lol:


My grandson's lot number is in the high 50's and I'm really concerned about the number and participation by buyers that late in the day. I think it's inevitable that averages will drop when late afternoon/evening rolls around. :sad:


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

DFJISH said:


> My grandson's lot number is in the high 50's and I'm really concerned about the number and participation by buyers that late in the day. I think it's inevitable that averages will drop when late afternoon/evening rolls around. :sad:


That is exactly what happens if your lot number is high. That's why I ship mine now. I got hammered a couple years ago because I was lot number 90 something and at about lot 70 the bottom fell out. Not me again unless its my blue, slights, rubbed, smalls or singed.
He can always say no sale so keep that in mind.

Good luck!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

After the results of the Kopenhagen sale, prices have already declined substantially, no need to worry about what lot number. Get on Trapperman and read the report on the upcoming crash. Didn't we talk about this a week or two ago? ITS HERE. This could get really ugly before it's all over. The guys who have already shipped had better hold on to their shorts. One of those years where the best prices are early in the season. It's gonna be a tough ride from here on out. I'm going to close for this week. Give it time to settle. At Clare, maybe a $10 rat and a $10 ****. A lot of us have seen this scene before. Roger PS I hope that I'm wrong. I hate the look of disappointment and bewilderment.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Did a search of the archives


*ap*  _This was the auction results at Jay's last weekend. I buy and my prices came down a bit after I sold. 

Jon 


DESCRIPTION #HIDES AMOUNT AVERAGE HIGH LOW
BADGER 1 $6.00 $6.00 $6.00 $6.00
BEAVER 103 $1,765.50 $17.14 $35.00 $3.00
CASTOR 12 $429.50 $35.79 $115.00 $3.00
COYOTE 49 $677.50 $13.83 $29.50 $2.00
DEER HIDES 8 $52.00 $6.50 $8.00 $2.00
FOX - GREY 12 $365.50 $30.46 $36.00 $13.00
FOX - RED 51 $1,175.50 $23.05 $29.00 $10.00
RACCOON 793 $10,413.60 $13.13 $24.50 $1.00
MUSKRAT 1,866 $14,473.45 $7.76 $13.50 $0.75
OPOSSUM 36 $69.75 $1.94 $2.50 $0.75
OTTER 6 $340.00 $56.67 $72.50 $45.00
SKUNK 3 $19.50 $6.50 $6.50 $6.50
SQUIRREL 35 $41.00 $1.17 $1.25 $0.50
WEASEL 4 $14.00 $3.50 $4.50 $0.50
WILD MINK - FEMALE 55 $736.40 $13.39 $16.00 $1.50
WILD MINK - MALE 89 $1,502.50 $16.88 $22.50 $11.00
WOODCHUCK 2 $2.00 $1.00 $1.00 $1.00_
Jon, Those are not the prices from last weekend's sale. These are the results from the Dec 17, 2011 MTPCA/MMIT Sale:

*Species* *Count* *Low* *High* *Average*
Badger 2 $1.50 $5.00 $3.25
Beaver 103 $3.00 $38.00 $16.36
Beaver- Green 21 $4.00 $35.00 $13.05
Beaver Oil Sacks (lot) 1 $1.00 $1.00 $1.00
Beaver Castor (lot) 5 $1.00 $225.00 $61.60
Coyote 39 $5.00 $28.00 $19.90
Coyote- Green 1 $12.50 $12.50 $12.50
Deer Hides 117 $1.00 $12.25 $8.02 
Female Mink 90 $.75 $16.00 $13.59
Female Mike- Green 5 $5.00 $18.50 $12.40
Male Mink 201 $1.00 $27.00 $20.09
Male Mink- Green 2 $16.50 $20.00 $18.25
Raccoon 1863 $.50 $25.00 $11.78
Raccoon- Green 267 $.50 $17.00 $9.38
Gray Fox 4 $1.00 $22.55 $13.88
Gray Fox- Green 1 $13.00 $13.00 $13.00
Red Fox 34 $1.00 $32.50 $26.40
Muskrat 6587 $.50 $12.25 $8.41
Muskrat- Green 6 $1.50 $8.00 $6.92
Otter 3 $47.50 $82.50 $64.17
Otter- Green 3 $82.00 $85.00 $83.00
Opossum 47 $.50 $2.50 $1.57
Skunk 1 $6.50 $6.50 $6.50
Squirrel 12 $.25 $.25 $.25​

Fur's doing pretty good this year IMO. Now if we could just get some ice!!!

John __________________
Life Member- Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association
Life Member- National Trappers Association 
_ Last edited by Beaverhunter2; 12-21-2011 at 10:38 PM. _ 
   ​


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, rats at 8.50, **** 11.50. Might be a realistic guestimate. I believe that 8800 rats ave. 15 last Dec. Jays. See what happens. Good luck.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Roger 

I heard a rumor that the Groaners actually started a rumor of the prices falling out of the market. For one reason, He paid to much for his first couple of drops. And he realized he goofed so he started a rumor, to give him an excuse to bring his prices down. 

Me personally I think that might be true! But I am still ???????? everything! 

This was a rumor I heard, I dont know if it true or not!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Well Jon, the sale on Sat. should tell us what is happening in the near future. I do believe that fur $$$ will be a little higher than it could be, due to the fact that many want to buy prior to the new year. In my mind, however, I do feel that the market is not what it was. The real test will be the state sales in Jan., where the urge to buy will soften.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

$15.00 2012 ave on rats minus 25% still equals $11.25 not to shabby


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

hillbillie said:


> $15.00 2012 ave on rats minus 25% still equals $11.25 not to shabby


 Yeah, however the price in reality, should have been 12. Take 25%, you got 9, take a third, you got eight. The market isn't setting up like it did last year. Don't believe that anyone's gonna get foolish. There will be plenty to buy this season.


----------

